

Ask HN: Which is the best rails tutorial you've seen? - chunky1994


======
tunaslut
<http://railstutorial.org/> really got the ball rolling for me.

~~~
chunky1994
Thank you! And if I may ask, why tunaslut?

~~~
tunaslut
I'm putting the band back together. We're going to play two types of music,
and we will be called tunaslut.

------
triviatise
<http://railsforzombies.org/>

Gamifying rails learning

